# HazMat: Material classification computer program?



## sdpaddler50 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am curious as to what websites others are using to quantify liquids, gasses, etc for hazmat purposes. There are quite a few government and university websites, but the ones i have found are not that great. Anyone know of any good computer based programs? I dont mind paying for the program. My main purpose is to classify comb/flam liquids as far as open/closed use, amounts, etc. So if there is a program out there where i can input the data, and it can list the liquids, amounts, use type, etc and whether MAQ's are exceeded in a table based format, I'd be greatful to hear about it.


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2012)

Will ask my boss, think he may know of one

Main problem a lot of chemicals and different makers of similar ones


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2012)

Check this one out, my boss uses it, but have not looked at it much;;

http://www.iccsafe.org/Store/Pages/Product.aspx?id=9405CD

A few found surfing the web;;

CAMEOfm | response.restoration.noaa.gov

How often to you have chemicals you have to classify??

Fire Code Reporting, International Fire Code, National Fire Protection Association, Automatic Report Generation, Hazardous Material Inventory - ChemSW


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 14, 2012)

The problem with this application is the rapid change of manufactures to produce "secret" processes to manufacture their product at a cheaper price.... therefore, the products classifications can change and would make a computer program obsollete if it didn't have automatic updates- thus a costly adventure (plus the liability associated with producing such program)


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 14, 2012)

Home | CAMEO Chemicals | NOAA

Online chemical database. Probably all you need. Free.

HMEX: The Hazardous Material Expert Assistant CD-ROM, Version 6

HMEX...better if you don't mind paying.


----------



## sdpaddler50 (Nov 14, 2012)

CDA-the chemsw is a nice program, but i called them and its designed for plants to keep track of their fluids/amounts real time. It's not a fire code/reporting tool.

TJ- I ran across the Hmex program this morning. For $200, looks like a good tool. But, for the detailed reports i need to produce, i was hoping for a program where i could input the various parameters noted in my first post, and the data would pop out in a nice table. Perhaps that animal does not exist, but I'll keep looking.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## cda (Nov 14, 2012)

SPd   Check your private mail


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Did you see my response on Eng-Tips Spaddler?


----------



## sdpaddler50 (Nov 17, 2012)

Oldfieldguy (sounds like a good screen name for me    ) - I did not see your response on EngTips regarding this. StookeyFPE replied that the first version of Hmex had the capabilities i was looking for, but due to all of the complexities, and changing variables involved to quantify each situation, they stopped doing it. It now just provides the basic physical properties of materials.


----------



## chacon (Apr 9, 2020)

If you can't find HMEx you can use hazclass.com to lookup chemical classifications. It also has the ability to generate HMIS templates.


----------



## cda (Apr 9, 2020)

chacon said:


> If you can't find HMEx you can use hazclass.com to lookup chemical classifications. It also has the ability to generate HMIS templates.




Welcome!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 11, 2020)

S-FPE is a class act and has a wealth of knowledge. EngTips is also a great platform for FP information. Glad to see the ole goat is still assisting others in their quests for knowledge.


----------



## Enri Code (May 6, 2020)

HMeX is also what we use.
NIOSH is also quite helpful.
https://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npg/default.html

We have to plug the data in a homebrew Excel or Smartsheet format though but we're used to it and it works for what we do.


----------

